# Volvo Ocean Race Galway



## Birroc (3 Jul 2012)

Great atmosphere in Galway last night with the arrival of the boats.  Huge occasion for Galway to be hosting the finish of the race and it seems very well organised with loads for all ages to do. I would encourage people to come to Galway for the craic etc.


----------



## Teatime (3 Jul 2012)

I'm looking forward to going in tomorrow night and Friday. Any excuse for a party in Galway. Sawdoctors playing the free concert tonite.

More proof though that Galway is the best city in Ireland...


----------



## gianni (3 Jul 2012)

I never realised that sailing was such an attraction for the good people of Galway...


----------



## Delboy (3 Jul 2012)

don't forget Macnas.....saw them banging their drums on the quays as the boats came in, on the news earlier. They're there for the opening of an envelope those boys!!!
The army deafness claims won't hold a candle to what they'll get when they all start to hit 50 or so!!!


----------



## Leo (4 Jul 2012)

Teatime said:


> Sawdoctors playing the free concert tonite.
> 
> More proof though that Galway is the best city in Ireland...


 
That's all the reason I need to stay away!


----------



## TarfHead (4 Jul 2012)

Teatime said:


> Sawdoctors playing the free concert tonite.


 
Do they play any other type of concert  ? Once you get past the nostalgia of "I useta love her", eh, that's all there is  !

Who else is on the line-up ? The Waterboys  ? The Hothouse Flowers ? The Thrills ?


----------



## bazermc (4 Jul 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Do they play any other type of concert  ? Once you get past the nostalgia of "I useta love her", eh, that's all there is  !


 
Ah what about N17!!!!


----------



## Birroc (4 Jul 2012)

Jealous Jackeens!

Arts Festival next and then the Races. Loving it.


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Jul 2012)

Teatime said:


> I'm looking forward to going in tomorrow night and Friday. Any excuse for a party in Galway. Sawdoctors playing the free concert tonite.
> 
> More proof though that Galway is the best city in Ireland...



The Sawdoctors - sweet divine !

And it poured down.


----------



## Birroc (4 Jul 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> The Sawdoctors - sweet divine !
> 
> And it poured down.


 
Twas a lovely dry evening actually


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Jul 2012)

Birroc said:


> Twas a lovely dry evening actually



Glad to hear that Galway got one fine evening for the Volvo race


----------



## Birroc (4 Jul 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Glad to hear that Galway got one fine evening for the Volvo race


 
Lovely evening tonight - fireworks at 10:45pm

Cap'n Birroc and his bottle of rum ready to rock!

Seriously though, it's a great setup and well organised. I have rarely seen a better buzz around town. 
Not sure when they'll be back again but from all accounts Volvo love Galway.


----------



## Newbie! (5 Jul 2012)

I'm sure I'll get slated for saying this but some of you guys are hard to please. So the saw doctors are playing? So what, they're free? They're generally a good crowd-riser and good fun? Maybe they're not Pink Floyd but in the spirit of fun and enthusiasm, they're fine.


----------



## Deiseblue (5 Jul 2012)

Birroc said:


> Lovely evening tonight - fireworks at 10:45pm
> 
> Cap'n Birroc and his bottle of rum ready to rock!
> 
> ...



The whole occasion came across great on the TV - the enthusiasm of the crowd seemed to be matched by the participants in the race.


----------



## TarfHead (5 Jul 2012)

Newbie! said:


> They're generally a good crowd-riser and good fun? Maybe they're not Pink Floyd ..


 
True, they're not Pink Floyd, and that's to their credit  !

If there were a levy on their use of the word 'mighty', then we could replay the bailout .

Big boats, horse races, arts festivals, none of it is relevant. All it is is an Event, and God knows the Irish love The Event.

Were the crowd at the Saw Doctors singing Fields of Athenry, by any chance ? Did VOLVO see fit to award a 'best ocean racing supporters' bauble ?


----------



## micmclo (5 Jul 2012)

Sounds like a great time

Don't forget a feed in McDonaghs on Quay St 

Finest fish n'chips in Ireland


----------



## Perplexed (5 Jul 2012)

It's been a great week in Galway. The weather has been good at the right times and whoever slates the Saw Doctors (and another band before them called The Amazing Apples) should have seen the 70,000 people who turned out to see them and went home delighted.
There's no talk of recession in Galway this week and it makes a very pleasant change  I think the rest of the country is just jealous !!!

Volvo are seriously thinking of doing another stop here in the next Ocean Race....what better compliment could a city get?


----------



## Liamos (6 Jul 2012)

TarfHead said:


> True, they're not Pink Floyd, and that's to their credit  !
> 
> If there were a levy on their use of the word 'mighty', then we could replay the bailout .
> 
> ...


 

Yawn


----------

